# Would I be better off with a GSD or Cane Corso?



## JeremyAtkinson

Hi everybody 

I was hoping to hear some viewpoints from people who have experience with both these breeds. But some background info first...

I have a three year old male lab, and I want to get a female dog soon. I have decided that I would like to get either a Cane Corso or a GSD. I am in Australia, so if anyone would like to share their experiences with Cane Corso breeders down here, that would be appreciated. I would most likely adopt a young adult GSD, since they are so readily available on dogzonline.com.au.

With my new dog, I plan on competing in obedience as well as Schutzhund. I am well aware of the differences between Schutzhund 'protection' and actual personal protection. I think it would be a fun sport and a good bonding opportunity for dog and handler. I do not need her to be a PPD.

Do you think that the average GSD or Cane Corso would have the temperament for Schutzhund? I have not been involved in this training before, but I am of the opinion that for SchI, most of the work can be done in prey drive, without really stressing the dog. It just plays tug with the bite sleeve.

Now for the important questions... 

1. Dog aggression. Some people on internet forums are of the opinion that Corsos are quite likely to exhibit dog aggression. Is this just a socialization issue, or are they commonly genetically predisposed to this behaviour? Are they more likely to be dog aggressive compared to GSD, ceteris paribus? Dog aggression is not really acceptable to me, as it would be highly inconvenient for a dog which is first and foremost a family pet.

2. Health. In your opinion, when dogs are bred responsibly with appropriate health checks of parents, which breed tends to have more health issues? Perhaps it depends mainly on the individual line...

3. Accepting strangers/guests. In my experience, most GSD do not have a problem with this. What about Cane Corsos? My dog does not have to love everyone she meets, but at least tolerate a pat on the side etc. when I have visitors. The inconsistency in the Cane Corso breed is often mentioned.

4. Trainability. I have read from multiple sources that the Cane Corso is a very intelligent and highly trainable breed, with a high willingness to please. But I know for a fact that GSDs are extremely intelligent dogs. Are Cane Corsos even in the same ball park as GSDs, specifically regarding trainability for the three Schutzhund phases? (In general, of course).

Ok, I think that covers all of what I wanted to ask. I can deal with the shedding or slobbering of these dogs, so that isn't much of a factor. And I don't really appreciate how some CC have a very Boxer-like head. I don't think it looks good at all.

Anyway, your input/advice on any or all of these questions would be greatly appreciated.

Jeremy.


----------



## GatorDog

I do not think a Cane Corso is suitable for most people who are looking for social dogs with even temperaments or anyone looking to do sport. The Corsos that I have dealt with are are very large, very powerful dogs, with aggression issues, meaning they don't have the prey drive to carry them through the sport. They were bred to be property guardians/watch dogs and large game hunters, and the multiple that I know are not very social or accepting of strangers at all. I don't think that a Corso is even close to the same ballpark in any of the aspects you listed above. They are two totally different types of dog that really can't even be compared.


----------



## LaRen616

GatorDog said:


> I do not think a Cane Corso is suitable for most people who are looking for social dogs with even temperaments or anyone looking to do sport. The Corsos that I have dealt with are are very large, very powerful dogs, with aggression issues, meaning they don't have the prey drive to carry them through the sport. They were bred to be property guardians/watch dogs and large game hunters, and the multiple that I know are not very social or accepting of strangers at all. I don't think that a Corso is even close to the same ballpark in any of the aspects you listed above. They are two totally different types of dog that really can't even be compared.


:thumbup:


----------



## David Winners

If you want a social pet to dabble in sport, I see no reason to get a CC. If you do find one that has what it takes to do protection, it's going to be a very civil dog. They are much different to train than a GSD, so your local club might not have experience with working these types of dogs. 

I see no reason to look at the CC breed considering what you want to do with the dog. Get a good GSD and you will have much more fun training, especially since you are new to the sport. Training "off breeds" can be fun, but typically takes a long time and a lot of experience to get things where you want them. 

I got my CC from a shelter. I was evaluating him for aggression rehab and found that he was a perfect fit for my home. I would not recommend a CC for a first time sport / working dog owner at all. They can be a serious handful, which is why he ended up at the shelter in the first place. They are extremely powerful dogs, and require very consistent leadership and boundaries. If you give Lucian an inch, he will take a mile every time.


----------



## wolfstraum

I have seen several CCs at training clubs. I would not ever consider owning one. They are a liability IMO. 

Lee


----------



## hunterisgreat

The corso I work regularly has little prey, and has to be worked in defense. Their size and structure makes the OB look flat no matter what you do for a sport meant for GSDs and Malis and Dutchies.


----------



## JeremyAtkinson

David Winners said:


> They are much different to train than a GSD, so your local club might not have experience with working these types of dogs.


That is a good point, which I had not put a lot of thought into.

As for them being a handful, I think I could deal with an average Cane Corso, but that is definitely something to consider. I used to own a Neapolitan mastiff, but he was probably a little more laid back than a CC.

I might ask the same question over at the mastiff forum. I was expecting some bias towards GSD, but it appears that nobody here trusts the Corso breed lol.

One reason I was interested in the Corso is because of appearance. Not because I want to look tough, I just like big dogs . Obviously this consideration should never outweigh the actual suitability of the dog to my lifestyle.


----------



## TommyB681

Canes Corsos are great dogs but they are difficult to handle


----------



## David Winners

JeremyAtkinson said:


> That is a good point, which I had not put a lot of thought into.
> 
> As for them being a handful, I think I could deal with an average Cane Corso, but that is definitely something to consider. I used to own a Neapolitan mastiff, but he was probably a little more laid back than a CC.
> 
> I might ask the same question over at the mastiff forum. I was expecting some bias towards GSD, but it appears that nobody here trusts the Corso breed lol.
> 
> One reason I was interested in the Corso is because of appearance. Not because I want to look tough, I just like big dogs . Obviously this consideration should never outweigh the actual suitability of the dog to my lifestyle.


I don't trust any breed. I trust dogs that earn it. 

I wouldn't compare a Neo and a CC. Totally different temperaments IME.

David Winners


----------



## blackshep

For what you want to do, I think you'll be happier and more successful with a good GSD. :


----------



## martemchik

It's less of a trust thing and more of reading what you want out of a dog. Sure...that forum will probably tell you their dogs can do the work, and I'm sure they can, but they won't be anywhere near competitive and it will probably take you at least twice as long to get to the same level you could get with a GSD.

If you're truly just into "dabbling" in the sport, a CC would probably be fine. But if you want to title, and not risk failing out, a good WL GSD is probably the way to go. If you can truly say that when you see GSDs lapping you in terms of progress, it won't get you down and just get you to stop, then get the CC. I, personally, am too competitive (even on a club level) to continue working a dog that just doesn't have it.

Maybe go visit some clubs...and hopefully they have a CC working or some other breed working. You'll notice the differences really quick and see if that's something you're interested in. Personally, I would have a really hard time entering a trial knowing I have no shot of getting high in trial.


----------



## crackem

in 10 years i've seen 1 CC that I thought was worth a crap for sport work and while he was very nice, most are extremely lacking in any type of balance to do well at these types of sports. That's ok, that's what they are, they are different. Plenty I can get to do bitework and bark at the end of a leash and bite a sleeve or suite. Big deal. But do semi decent OB or OB while doing bitework? yeah right. You can get some to pass, most owners just want them to look 'cool' and that's good enough.

They are very different types of dogs. Which kind of dog do you like? You can have fun with a CC if CC's are what you like. If you want to win regionals or high in trial or be competitive at any level, a CC will leave you woefully short of your goals most likely. Again, totally different types of dogs.


----------



## SunCzarina

Look at DDR or Czech line shepherds


----------



## Okin

The Neapolitan mastiffs I have known have been big teddy bears.


----------



## Cane Corso queen

JeremyAtkinson said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I was hoping to hear some viewpoints from people who have experience with both these breeds. But some background info first...
> 
> I have a three year old male lab, and I want to get a female dog soon. I have decided that I would like to get either a Cane Corso or a GSD. I am in Australia, so if anyone would like to share their experiences with Cane Corso breeders down here, that would be appreciated. I would most likely adopt a young adult GSD, since they are so readily available on dogzonline.com.au.
> 
> With my new dog, I plan on competing in obedience as well as Schutzhund. I am well aware of the differences between Schutzhund 'protection' and actual personal protection. I think it would be a fun sport and a good bonding opportunity for dog and handler. I do not need her to be a PPD.
> 
> Do you think that the average GSD or Cane Corso would have the temperament for Schutzhund? I have not been involved in this training before, but I am of the opinion that for SchI, most of the work can be done in prey drive, without really stressing the dog. It just plays tug with the bite sleeve.
> 
> Now for the important questions...
> 
> 1. Dog aggression. Some people on internet forums are of the opinion that Corsos are quite likely to exhibit dog aggression. Is this just a socialization issue, or are they commonly genetically predisposed to this behaviour? Are they more likely to be dog aggressive compared to GSD, ceteris paribus? Dog aggression is not really acceptable to me, as it would be highly inconvenient for a dog which is first and foremost a family pet.
> 
> 2. Health. In your opinion, when dogs are bred responsibly with appropriate health checks of parents, which breed tends to have more health issues? Perhaps it depends mainly on the individual line...
> 
> 3. Accepting strangers/guests. In my experience, most GSD do not have a problem with this. What about Cane Corsos? My dog does not have to love everyone she meets, but at least tolerate a pat on the side etc. when I have visitors. The inconsistency in the Cane Corso breed is often mentioned.
> 
> 4. Trainability. I have read from multiple sources that the Cane Corso is a very intelligent and highly trainable breed, with a high willingness to please. But I know for a fact that GSDs are extremely intelligent dogs. Are Cane Corsos even in the same ball park as GSDs, specifically regarding trainability for the three Schutzhund phases? (In general, of course).
> 
> Ok, I think that covers all of what I wanted to ask. I can deal with the shedding or slobbering of these dogs, so that isn't much of a factor. And I don't really appreciate how some CC have a very Boxer-like head. I don't think it looks good at all.
> 
> Anyway, your input/advice on any or all of these questions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Jeremy.


I have now owned 2 cane Corso dogs. Both amazing dogs. My two year old cane amazes me every day. I have also in the past owned a shepherd. The cane Corso has won me over. Best dogs I have ever owned! I will never own a shepherd ever again.


----------



## Saphire

Cane Corso queen said:


> I have now owned 2 cane Corso dogs. Both amazing dogs. My two year old cane amazes me every day. I have also in the past owned a shepherd. The cane Corso has won me over. Best dogs I have ever owned! I will never own a shepherd ever again.


This thread is 7 years old. OP is long gone


----------



## WNGD

Cane Corso queen said:


> I have now owned 2 cane Corso dogs. Both amazing dogs. My two year old cane amazes me every day. I have also in the past owned a shepherd. The cane Corso has won me over. Best dogs I have ever owned! I will never own a shepherd ever again.


Interesting in hearing your "why though"
I have had 6 GSd and direct exposure to only one Cane Corso that was a rescue from an owner that simply could not handle the big boy. He was a very impressive specimen and the only dog I have ever really been leery of. He literally wanted to eat my toddler son.

Not him but looked like this, just nowhere near as sweet .... Breeder eventually took him back:


----------

